# How to start enjoying my life fast?



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 16, 2022)

I hate my life. I know I will ascend after softmaxxing, but this stuff will take a while. how do I enjoy my life in the meantime?


----------



## nosemaxxing (Feb 16, 2022)

wearinghelmet said:


> I hate my life. I know I will ascend after softmaxxing, but this stuff will take a while. how do I enjoy my life in the meantime?


find something you enjoy


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 16, 2022)

ldar


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 16, 2022)

nosemaxxing said:


> find something you enjoy


I enjoy having sex with girls in the pussy, but no girls will do that with. me.


----------



## nosemaxxing (Feb 16, 2022)

wearinghelmet said:


> I enjoy having sex with girls in the pussy, but no girls will do that with. me.


if you dont like anything else it is over for you


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 16, 2022)

Words of wisdom…stop being a bitch


----------



## Bonez (Feb 16, 2022)

do drugs


----------



## jfcage (Feb 16, 2022)

Try shrooms with microdosing


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 16, 2022)

jfcage said:


> Try shrooms with microdosing


I'd macro dose if I had it available lol. how do I get that shit in Minecraft?


----------



## Deleted member 17542 (Feb 16, 2022)

Make money.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Feb 16, 2022)

Watch good movies (things like Interstellar or Gladiator, not the Marvel crap), try to sleep more, play sports or lift everyday, don't eat like shit, try to talk to people


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 16, 2022)

inb4 plains


MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Watch good movies (things like Interstellar or Gladiator, not the Marvel crap), try to sleep more, play sports or lift everyday, don't eat like shit, try to talk to people


Just watched fight club. I eat healthy, career is what it is. No romantic or social life. Drink a lot of water. Will exercise when my equipment comes. Have good finance. Have good sleep schedule.

I try socializing, but I'm autistic.


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 16, 2022)

procrastinating the time when you will be happy is an old coping mechanism already debunked by ancient phylosophers.
Life is now, you are not certain that you will be alive and healthy in two years.

The only way to be happy is starting appreciating what you have and appreciating the company of people around you. There are million people on earth who are more unlucky than you and would wish to be in your condition.


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 16, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> procrastinating the time when you will be happy is an old coping mechanism already debunked by ancient phylosophers.
> Life is now, you are not certain that you will be alive and healthy in two years.
> 
> The only way to be happy is starting appreciating what you have and appreciating the company of people around you. There are million people on earth who are more unlucky than you and would wish to be in your condition.


yeah appreciating having no pussy and no friends

shut the fuck up


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 16, 2022)

> There are million people on earth who are more unlucky than you and would wish to be in your condition.

truecels have better social life than me jfl, but I have more motivation since I'll make it


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 16, 2022)

wearinghelmet said:


> yeah appreciating having no pussy and no friends
> 
> shut the fuck up



pussy is avaiable for money by prostitutes.
having friends is a choice


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 16, 2022)

> pussy is avaiable for money by prostitutes.

and get blackmailed and thrown in jail, no thanks

> having friends is a choice

if you're nt


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 16, 2022)

jfcage said:


> Try shrooms with microdosing


if i do that i will start killing people so no thanks


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 16, 2022)

Walk in traffic. I’ve heard that’s fun


----------



## Nad (Feb 16, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> The only way to be happy is starting appreciating what you have and appreciating the company of people around you. There are million people on earth who are more unlucky than you and would wish to be in your condition.


they might be more unlucky on paper but if they can handle it better and have a functioning brain they will still be happier


----------



## Nad (Feb 16, 2022)

wearinghelmet said:


> > pussy is avaiable for money by prostitutes.
> 
> and get blackmailed and thrown in jail, no thanks


order escorts through an agency with a good reputation and you have nothing to worry about, also it's legal in most places due to loopholes

they wont blackmail you that would be bad for business no one would trust them


----------



## TITUS (Feb 16, 2022)

You should be enjoying the whole looksmaxing process and taking pictures, measurements, annotations and whatnot.


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Feb 16, 2022)

keep ur expectations low do drugs and start mogging ASAP


----------



## ADHDcel I need sum (Feb 16, 2022)

Drugmaxx Moneymaxx Hookermaxx


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 17, 2022)

still feeling like shit

gonna go up on the rooftop, maybe that will make me feel something


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 17, 2022)

still feeling like shit

gonna go up on the rooftop, maybe that will make me feel something


----------



## Deleted member 16861 (Feb 17, 2022)

Weed in Moderation. Working towards career, Hobbys. Prostitutes


----------



## 2d v2 (Feb 17, 2022)

Stop making up excuses and just live free


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 17, 2022)

Zerengin02 said:


> Weed in Moderation. Working towards career, Hobbys. Prostitutes


no friends = no weed

working towards career, but I'm miserable.

have hobbies, but hobbies are cope.

using prostitutes in Norway is asking to be blackmailed.


----------



## Deleted member 16861 (Feb 17, 2022)

wearinghelmet said:


> no friends = no weed
> 
> working towards career, but I'm miserable.
> 
> ...


Is prostitution illegal in norway?


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 17, 2022)

Zerengin02 said:


> Is prostitution illegal in norway?


only for the man, it's legal for the whores


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 17, 2022)

Just had a gamer moment and started screaming like an autist and punching the door. Feeling better now, but my knuckle is swelling.


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 17, 2022)

Gonna do this more often. Might buy a punching bag though.


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 17, 2022)

this must be what it's like to be high t
just go ape every time you're mad and feel good about yourself afterwards

jfl


----------



## Deleted member 16861 (Feb 17, 2022)

wearinghelmet said:


> only for the man, it's legal for the whores


That doesnt make any Sense norway


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 17, 2022)

Zerengin02 said:


> That doesnt make any Sense norway


it's real though. That's the law. It's legal to sell sex, but illegal to purchase it.

Woman worshipping law. If woman does something anti-social it must be because she's a victim and being human trafficked etc.
When a man does something anti-social, it's because of pure evil.

jfl


----------



## Deleted member 16861 (Feb 17, 2022)

wearinghelmet said:


> it's real though. That's the law. It's legal to sell sex, but illegal to purchase it.
> 
> Woman worshipping law. If woman does something anti-social it must be because she's a victim and being human trafficked etc.
> When a man does something anti-social, it's because of pure evil.
> ...


Come to Germany, we have brothels with hot Young Balkan women in every City.


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 17, 2022)

Zerengin02 said:


> Come to Germany, we have brothels with hot Young Balkan women in every City.


nah, I don't want to fuck prostitutes tbh. I'd rather locationmaxx.

also it's still illegal for Norwegians to fuck prostitues in other countries.


----------



## ALP (Feb 17, 2022)

Destroy your all bad habits and addictions, listen energetic music you will feel badass.


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 17, 2022)

thanks for talking to me bros


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Feb 17, 2022)

wearinghelmet said:


> it's real though. That's the law. It's legal to sell sex, but illegal to purchase it.
> 
> Woman worshipping law. If woman does something anti-social it must be because she's a victim and being human trafficked etc.
> When a man does something anti-social, it's because of pure evil.
> ...


Lots of woman-worshipping regularities here in Norway, then the authorities wonder why so many men are falling out, jfl


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Feb 17, 2022)

Ascend harder and faster


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 17, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Lots of woman-worshipping regularities here in Norway, then the authorities wonder why so many men are falling out, jfl


they're all woman worshipping.

in schools too: women mog men in grades, but in anonymous tests it's equal. then they get quotaed into uni too, and when they finish uni they get quotaed into jobs.


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 17, 2022)

Norway sucks ass. I always lmao when I see American cuckservatives think of Norway as some trad paradise. jfl


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 17, 2022)

good place for ldar, but ascending in Norway is hardmode.


----------



## Paroxysm (Feb 18, 2022)

wearinghelmet said:


> Norway sucks ass. I always lmao when I see American cuckservatives think of Norway as some trad paradise. jfl


no it doesn't, you're a very very lucky person for being born somewhere where it's basically impossible to be poor and where the state automatically has you covered on nearly everything materially speaking

you can't appreciate it because you dont know what its like to be born elsewhere

your problem is obviously a mental one but to solve it you first need to realize you lucked out in your geographical rng or else you won't be making any progress

friends can be made if you join a social activity like a sports club, school / uni etc, and force yourself to speak to people, go read books on how to get others to like you. most of it revolves around being a good listener and making them feel like you care. some sense of humor helps too

signed, someone born in a shit country from lower class parents in deep debt


----------



## Deleted member 17301 (Feb 18, 2022)

Paroxysm said:


> no it doesn't, you're a very very lucky person for being born somewhere where it's basically impossible to be poor and where the state automatically has you covered on nearly everything materially speaking
> 
> you can't appreciate it because you dont know what its like to be born elsewhere
> 
> ...


Let me repeat myself: good place for ldar, but ascending in Norway is hardmode.


----------



## thegoat (Feb 18, 2022)

Its not possible. Just stay focussed and trust the softmaxxing process


----------



## russiancel (Feb 22, 2022)

wearinghelmet said:


> ascending in Norway is hardmode.


save money and ascend in other countries. If only I could be Norwegian...


----------



## Foreverbrad (Feb 22, 2022)

Are you sure softmaxxing will ascend you?
I'm 6'2" and single digits body fat and all I've achieved so far is to realise I have no bones and no femoid will ever want me.

You may need to be more critical of yourself, I used to think all I needed was to take steroids and gym, then I lost my one chance at ideal HQNP virgin gf and now I'm too old and just grasping at the rotting straws of what could have been.


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

Gymmaxx hard


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 22, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> Are you sure softmaxxing will ascend you?
> I'm 6'2" and single digits body fat and all I've achieved so far is to realise I have no bones and no femoid will ever want me.
> 
> You may need to be more critical of yourself, I used to think all I needed was to take steroids and gym, then I lost my one chance at ideal HQNP virgin gf and now I'm too old and just grasping at the rotting straws of what could have been.


Ur problem is u started too old, ideally u should be done w looksmaxxing when ur a teen


----------



## Piratecel (Feb 22, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> Are you sure softmaxxing will ascend you?
> I'm 6'2" and single digits body fat and all I've achieved so far is to realise I have no bones and no femoid will ever want me.
> 
> You may need to be more critical of yourself, I used to think all I needed was to take steroids and gym, then I lost my one chance at ideal HQNP virgin gf and now I'm too old and just grasping at the rotting straws of what could have been.


There's no such thing as 6'2 and incel unless you're mentally ill, baldcell, physically disabled, poorcel, or oldcel.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Feb 24, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Ur problem is u started too old, ideally u should be done w looksmaxxing when ur a teen


This. I figured I fumbled around too much in my twenties and torched my dopamine system. Now I have to make up for lost time by gymmaxxing.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 24, 2022)

Think of the ppl in Ukraine right now wishing they didn't waste a single day...


wearinghelmet said:


> I hate my life. I know I will ascend after softmaxxing, but this stuff will take a while. how do I enjoy my life in the meantime?


----------



## thegoat (Feb 24, 2022)

How to use euphoric drugs to cure defeatism


Alcohol, nicotine, weed, mdma, adderall, large dose caffeine can all be used to achieve a state of euphoria. Once achieved, reflect on your life, and things will suddenly seem not as doomed. You'll realise things are not as bad as they seem, youll feel more appreciative of the good things in...




looksmax.org





just do this


----------



## thegoat (Feb 24, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> You may need to be more critical of yourself, I used to think all I needed was to take steroids and gym, then I lost my one chance at ideal HQNP virgin gf and now I'm too old and just grasping at the rotting straws of what could have been.


elab. Im in a similar situation rn my life is like walking a cliff edge, theres a small chance of ascension close and im pursuing it with every fibre of my being (socialmaxxing at uni) but im also deeply mentally fucked and close to slipping off the edge


----------



## Foreverbrad (Feb 24, 2022)

thegoat said:


> elab. Im in a similar situation rn my life is like walking a cliff edge, theres a small chance of ascension close and im pursuing it with every fibre of my being (socialmaxxing at uni) but im also deeply mentally fucked and close to slipping off the edge



If you're already here you already know everything if you've browsed around. You have to be critical, if you need surgery you get it or you will hate yourself in a few years. I have lots of money now because of investments but if I had just invested in the bimax and infra implants I really needed I might not have lost my oneitis. Time is truly not on your side and you need to strike fast against what's holding you back.


----------

